
Who Are Online, Recruited by Advertisers and 4 Years Old? Kidfluencers - JumpCrisscross
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/01/business/media/social-media-influencers-kids.html
======
lgeorget
I'm expecting a lot of fuss in ten to fifteen years from now when the kids
will be in age to realize they've been forced to work for their parents and
exposed the Internet from their earliest childhood.

The parents may see that as a great way to make money now but surely this will
lead to kids sueing their parents one after another. And if it's not for the
violation their privacy and the fact they've been forced to work as kids, it
will be for the money.

~~~
wjnc
This would be awesome if it takes to fundamental rights. Forced labour, forced
expropriation, social anxieties due to parental behaviour and over-exposure. A
child has the basic right to be a child, but what is 'a child' if it's having
fun at that moment (but reflects with difficulties). Imho these parents are
monkey balls crazy, but I'm not into 'social'. So I'll run into problems when
my 3 kids hit the 'social' age in a few years. But I feel in the clear, not
exploiting them for money.

~~~
Mirioron
Children have "a basic right to be a child" because we live in prosperity. If
we didn't, then we would be doing what our ancestors did: kids start helping
out on the family farm when they're old enough to do any useful work.

------
FuckOffNeemo
This doesn't sit well with me.

As a community we're wanting to increase and change what the common persons
expectation and perception of privacy is for our societies benefit.

On the other side of the spectrum we have parents who are using their children
as a profit centre through advertising.

------
webwanderings
Whatever happened to kids not allowed to sign up until 13? The world moved too
fast!

~~~
y4mi
> _As a result, children too young to make their own accounts on the platforms
> are being turned into tastemakers._

It still is. There are ways around these rules if you're greedy, as they've
proven.

